# The state of the NHS….



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

51 years old and barely seen a Doctor in my life. Few months ago I knock my elbow on a steel post at work - few weeks later could still feel it.

Literally takes weeks to get Doctors appt.
Further weeks to get an X-Ray scan.
More messing when results don’t appear.
Told by Surgery to go to the Hospital and chase myself…….

Eventually with various trips between I sort it out myself 🤦‍♂️ and am told I’d broken a small piece of bone off as originally thought. Which is now floating around of course.

Doctor texts me offering Physio ! ‘How will that help a broken bone’ ? I ask…

Oh - perhaps I’ll send you to Triage then - he now replies 😳

‘Why do I need Triage - when initial diagnosis was a broken bone. And that’s been confirmed by the X-rays….I now ask.

“APOLOGIES” - I’ll get you an appt with a the Orthopaedic Team 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ Who take weeks to write and promise me they’ll ring by a certain date. Which of course doesn’t happen. So I ring them. Not successful conversation - they say they’ll ring back. Of course they don’t….

I then ring them back to be told that “….I’m not urgent and should expect to hear back in 5 months or less” as they have quite some backlog. 

I reiterate I’ve had an initial diagnosis from the muscular skeletal specialist. And the broken bone was then confirmed with an X-ray. I ask if this is as quick as I can be seen baring in mind we KNOW this is a broken bone - I don’t need another prod, poke or opinion.

I’m then told: “….that’s the best they can offer and if I have any more issues to go back and see my GP (This was just before the Holidays).

I bet this isn’t abnormal. My various visits to surgeries, appts, local Hospital had my eyes tell me the system is in dire straits.

Luckily; my issue doesn’t hugely hamper me and is just painful at times / locks up now and again. 

Anyone else lamenting our National Health Service right now ?


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2023)

It really is difficult for me to sympathise when I've been waiting on an appointment for over 2 years, maybe closer to 3, its been that long, I can't remember exactly. Long story short, specialist mucked up, long drawn out HR battle has left me and hundreds like me without a physician. On the bright side, after I complained, they are now kind enough to send me a letter every couple of months to let me know they haven't forgotten about me. Pretty nice of them really. 

Hope your elbow gets better soon.


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

Slick said:


> It really is difficult for me to sympathise when I've been waiting on an appointment for over 2 years, maybe closer to 3, its been that long, I can't remember exactly. Long story short, specialist mucked up, long drawn out HR battle has left me and hundreds like me without a physician. On the bright side, after I complained, they are now kind enough to send me a letter every couple of months to let me know they haven't forgotten about me. Pretty nice of them really.
> 
> Hope your elbow gets better soon.



I wasn’t looking for sympathy. I was merely probing to figure out how normal my issues were as borne out by the clearly obvious issues as shown in the press, on TV and as now seen with my own eyes. In what is really my first ever use of the NHS personally.

Thanks for best wishes though. Sounds like you need those way more than I right now.

Best of luck….👍


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jan 2023)

Venturing into NaCA territory with this one.


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

Cycleops said:


> Venturing into NaCA territory with this one.



? Sorry: I don’t understand.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> ? Sorry: I don’t understand.



This is the forum for such discussions. 
https://ncap.cyclechat.net/
Probably an existing thread to add your experience and opinions


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2023)

Having had a lot of issues getting my collarbone sorted i was glad i have private health insurance, now mrs ck needs an operation and it is a two month wait rather than years


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

vickster said:


> This is the forum for such discussions.
> https://ncap.cyclechat.net/
> Probably an existing thread to add your experience and opinions



Gotcha. Ta.

Expecting it to be moved soon then perhaps. Hopefully…..


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Gotcha. Ta.
> 
> Expecting it to be moved soon then perhaps. Hopefully…..



It won’t be moved, just removed. You’ll need to post afresh (get CTRL+C’ing)


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2023)

If you’re employed and it was a work injury, get them to sort a private orthopaedics consultation (assuming you don’t have private healthcare already)?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2023)

Cycleops said:


> Venturing into NaCA territory with this one.





sevenfourate said:


> ? Sorry: I don’t understand.





vickster said:


> This is the forum for such discussions.
> https://ncap.cyclechat.net/
> Probably an existing thread to add your experience and opinions





sevenfourate said:


> Gotcha. Ta.
> 
> Expecting it to be moved soon then perhaps. Hopefully…..


*Mod Note:*
@sevenfourate this topic could easily morph into a heated political discussion.
As mentioned above, you should open a thread here (link also on top of the CC page)
To log into NACA, you must first send the mods a contact us message to request access.
Only registered CC members can access NACA, it's an non moderated forum for all things News and Current Affairs.
As it stands independent from CC, I cannot move your thread, sorry, you will have to start the topic anew.
This thread is now locked, cheers!


----------

